# Water filter



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi folks, anyone used or have a raceglaze water filter?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Yes ! For the last 4 years. Brilliant, even without my 'own product' hat on.


----------



## Dunc2610 (May 23, 2011)

@RaceGlazer how does yours differ from a generic DI Vessel?


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes and it is by far the best detailing product ive bought in recent years!

Ive got the small one 

Super simple and effective and comes with everything you need. Been using for around 8-10 months now and water still reads 0 ppm every time i check it (usually couple times a month).

So handy for those summer washes where the car dries out before youve washed it.

I just pre wash, rinse with pw then plumb in filter and wash and rinse the car using the di filter.

Any slight water spots that do get left from mirrors etc holding non filtered water is alot easier to remove using QD then a car covered in water spots


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

I have the smaller one, water is around 400 with the tulsion resin doing a final rinse only on two cars washed every two weeks I get about 4 months use. I reckon it costs about £70 a year in resin. So about £1.35 a rinse. Both my cars are black so I find it a necessity.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Taking the plunge....👍

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## jr2007 (Oct 5, 2016)

RaceGlazer said:


> Yes ! For the last 4 years. Brilliant, even without my 'own product' hat on.


Can you leave them outside or do they need to be covered?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

jr2007 said:


> Can you leave them outside or do they need to be covered?


You would need to protect from freezing in winter.

Also if leaving it out in sun, the vessel will become a breeding ground for bacteria if standing for any length of time. This can result in "fishy smells" that have been reported by some users.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Mine sits outside from April to October normally, though have been known to leave it longer - the risk is the water freezing, expanding and cracking the vessel walls. It did actually stay out all this winter, though that was a gamble.

If you use it regularly the throughput of water will prevent bacteria growing, but its easily solvable and shouldn't be a problem if used weekly. 

I'd also think about security too.


----------



## jr2007 (Oct 5, 2016)

Thanks chaps, it's something I have been looking into too so just planning how best to install it.


----------



## sdeva1 (Jan 6, 2010)

Had mine for a year. Use it for final rinse about 3 times a month. Haven't had to top up the resin yet? Awesome product.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ModifiedMadness (Sep 15, 2006)

Jonny_R said:


> Yes and it is by far the best detailing product ive bought in recent years!
> 
> Ive got the small one
> 
> Super simple and effective and comes with everything you need. Been using for around 8-10 months now and water still reads 0 ppm every time i check it (usually couple times a month)


What do you use to read it? Jim at White Details recommended Race Glaze to me.

Would you say the 7 litre one would be sufficient?


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

ModifiedMadness said:


> What do you use to read it? Jim at White Details recommended Race Glaze to me.
> 
> Would you say the 7 litre one would be sufficient?


Depends how many cars your washing but the 7L is fine for me.

And bought a TDS meter for checking the water when i purchased off Race Glaze


----------



## ModifiedMadness (Sep 15, 2006)

Jonny_R said:


> Depends how many cars your washing but the 7L is fine for me.
> 
> And bought a TDS meter for checking the water when i purchased off Race Glaze


Cool, cheers mate. Would just be my car and possibly the Mrs.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

In an average hardness area you'd get around 50 rinses out of the 7L but if you want to post up your hardness I'll tell you exactly how much. 
Or PM me your postcode and water supplier.


----------



## ModifiedMadness (Sep 15, 2006)

RaceGlazer said:


> In an average hardness area you'd get around 50 rinses out of the 7L but if you want to post up your hardness I'll tell you exactly how much.
> Or PM me your postcode and water supplier.


Hi Mark, thanks for the reply.

According to Anglian Water the results from 2016 were 300.5 mg/l (or parts per million) of Calcium Carbonate the other reading was 120.2 mg/l (or parts per million) of Calcium.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

From the postcode you provided it was a little harder (actually it seems you're in Cambridge Water area), but at 300ppm, which may be useful to others, our 7L filter will produce c. 525 litres.

Anyone can work out the results here, using our on-line calculator:
http://www.morethanpolish.com/maxi-filter-refillable-long-life-water-filter-system.asp


----------



## ModifiedMadness (Sep 15, 2006)

RaceGlazer said:


> From the postcode you provided it was a little harder (actually it seems you're in Cambridge Water area), but at 300ppm, which may be useful to others, our 7L filter will produce c. 525 litres.
> 
> Anyone can work out the results here, using our on-line calculator:
> http://www.morethanpolish.com/maxi-filter-refillable-long-life-water-filter-system.asp


I'm in Bedford although it does seem we have hard water! Have just ordered the 7L now, sure it should be fine for my needs and means no scrubbing water spots off the windows!


----------



## dellwood33 (Mar 5, 2013)

What TDS level would prompt a change of resin in one of these filters ?


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Still sitting in the fence after following this.


----------



## dellwood33 (Mar 5, 2013)

My research so far, tends to suggest that 0 to 10 ppm is the optimum, with any higher figures warranting a change of resin. Anyone used the water at above 10 without spotting ?


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Been looking all day at options, Race Glaze, Pure Final Rinse, Unger or D Aqua 11l. Still can't decide. Ahhh!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris J S (Apr 24, 2017)

I've recently picked up a 14 Litre race glaze and am very happy with the results. No water spots at all and no flow problems. Have not owned it long enough to comment on how long it will go before the resin needs changing. The larger units are meant to be more efficient, so if I get 1000L+. That's great for me. 

Also a shout out to Mark. I called him in the morning and asked him if he could get me a unit in time for me to do a job on the same day. He managed to find me a unit close by that I could go pick up within a couple of hours. :thumb:


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Question. Where is best to connect the DI filter. At the tap then use a hose, hose full of crap water before the pure. Or at the end of the hose and more it around the car as it’s rinsed. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2017)

alex877 said:


> When it comes to water filtration, I decided to install the whole house water filtration system and this resource was pretty helpful https://iwaterpurification.com/best-whole-house-water-filter/ . I wanted to be sure that my appliances like washing machines, blenders, water heaters last longer.


To be fair they're not as expensive as i had imagined them to be. Do you mind me asking which one you bought and why you chose that one?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Radish293 said:


> Question. Where is best to connect the DI filter. At the tap then use a hose, hose full of crap water before the pure. Or at the end of the hose and more it around the car as it's rinsed.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have a separate hose on a reel only used for di water. Solves the problem .


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I use one of those springy hoses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

LeeH said:


> I use one of those springy hoses.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Same.

DI connected where jet wash is at end of hose reel then a coil hose and carry the vessel around with me.

Helps ive only got the 7L RG one so not that heavy to lug about


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

The general principle is to minimise wastage of the filtered water.

So, when I had a 7L unit I had a 5ft hose out of it and carried it round the car with me. I could only ever possibly waste 5ft of purified water. Other end of it ran back to the tap.

Now with the 14L I have mounted up I have a dedicated hose running out to the car wash area from it, about 30ft, but make sure that hose doesn't drain itself. It just change the hose running from my tap to either my PW or the Filter.

Hope that helps


----------

